# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 37.46 Official 4x4 Average



## Username (Oct 25, 2015)

ayy. Old Nr wasn't even sub40. In case you missed it, here are my pyra NR's


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 26, 2015)

Me: Kim will you get NR pls
Kim: Nah. I haven't practised 4x4 at all after last comp.

And here we are


----------



## Username (Oct 26, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Me: Kim will you get NR pls
> Kim: Nah. I haven't practised 4x4 at all after last comp.
> 
> And here we are



That's how stuff has been going, I do well in things I don't practice at all


----------

